# Hopkins vs. Dawson *SPOILERS*



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> ATLANTIC CITY, N.J. (AP) Bad Chad is a champion again.
> He has his belt back - and gave the ageless Bernard Hopkins a major decision to make about his fighting future.
> Dawson defeated Hopkins by a 12-round majority decision Saturday night and won the WBC light heavyweight title, taking the rematch at Boardwalk Hall without the controversy and ugliness of their first bout six months ago.
> The 29-year-old Dawson (31-1, 17 KOs) never let a deep cut near his left eye affect his methodical approach at taking out Hopkins.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/dawson...5--box.html;_ylt=AvsVPrLjjLrjNELE9kFfh7WUxLYF


----------

